

Muon Baryon, an HTML5/WebGL demo in 6k JavaScript - tomconte
http://www.bitsnbites.eu/?p=98

======
nefarioustim
Doesn't work in Chrome 14 or Firefox 6 on my Snow Leopard MBP; just crashes.

------
moeffju
Reliably crashes my Chrome 13.0.782.112 beta on OS X Lion.

------
sbarre
I hear the music but only see a black screen in Chrome 13 on Snow Leopard. :-(

